# Strange goings on after being cured via Symprove, not sure how to break this type1 stool cycle!



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have/had post infectious IBS-A for 2 years. I made huge progress with diet which had me mainly getting D only once every 10 days or so. Constipation seemed a thing of the past. I went on Symprove for just over 2 months. It was REMARKABLE, within a week I was returning to normal and after 2 weeks I was my normal self again, just like before my IBS. I was essentially cured having 110% text book perfect type 4 stools every morning. Then... I ran out of money and could not afford more Symprove. This was a month or so ago. Slowly after going off Symprove I shifted to IBS-C but not to do with regularity. I managed to go 1 -2 times a day but hard small type1 stools, not easily passed and not feeling emptied. Very frustrating to go from IBS for 2 yrs, to total resolution for 2 months on Symprove, then to this weird type1 stool thing. The good news is I have no D issues at all after Symprove.. I can eat ANYTHING and get away with it. I could not eat anything I wanted before Symprove. It seems at this point it resolved my D but I now have this other issue. I probably just need 6 more months of Symprove to finish rebalancing my gut, but being in NZ this is insanely expensive.. the shipping costs more than the product itself! So, I have spent several weeks trying to beat this type1 thing. I am now increasing some good fats, fiber is good, lots of water. I just started Magnesium oxide to see if that helps. I know in the past prune juice tends to send me towards D so maybe I will start having prune juice between meals. I eat a very healthy whole food diet. I've never tried stool softners but I'm worried I could become dependent on something like that? I'll report back after using the Mag-ox. Worst case I will just suck it up and order some more Symprove, I just wish they had a distributor in Australia or NZ.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried any of the local probiotic products. There may be some with a lot of othe same strains. If you like drinking your probiotics Kefir may be an option.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Have you tried any of the local probiotic products. There may be some with a lot of othe same strains. If you like drinking your probiotics Kefir may be an option.


Hi Kathleen,

I currently take home made 24hr yogurt, and am now 2 weeks into home made milk Kefir. I am building slowly on the Kefir so maybe it will take a while to kick in. The strains in Symprove are: L. rhamnosus, L. plantarum,_ L. acidophilus and E. faecium_

They are living in a barley extract. One key component is that the solution does not kick off digestion so the Symprove dose makes it all the way down unharmed. It's a good idea though to see if I can find similar strains here in pill form. I am also pretty close to making the leap to a DIY fecal transplant. My 10yr old was breastfed till 4yrs and has perfect digestion and stool quality. It might be worth a try..


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, I've done some more research and it looks like Bifidobacterium animalis (BB-12) is the go to probiotic for constipation and improving stool moisture content etc. I found a local shop selling:

Lactobacillus rhamnosus (LGG) 3.5 Billion CFU
Bifidobacterium animalis (BB-12) 3.5 Billion CFU

I hear good things about Rhamnosus too. I am also going to attempt making yogurt from the pills to increase CFU. It might take 10 days to see any difference so I'll update soon.


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this - I have had post-infectious IBS (C) for approximately 5 years. I have altered my diet a lot recently which has helped with stool motility but I still get a lot of bloating/gas. I have just ordered Symprove as it seems promising - I had never heard of it till now so will see how I go with it!

One thing I have found that has really helped keep me regular is going gluten and dairy free. Also my stool consistency really improved with a homemade linseed cereal. If you are interested I can send you the recipe. It's basically like a gluten-free porridge that actually tastes pretty good!


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck with the Symprove! The linseed cereal sounds interesting, maybe you can post it here. Thanks!


----------



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes please to the linseed cereal if you have a moment. Thanks


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Day 5 of the following 3x a day:

Lactobacillus rhamnosus (LGG) 3.5 Billion CFU
Bifidobacterium animalis (BB-12) 3.5 Billion CFU

I seem to be making progress! Before the LGG & BB12 I had daily type1, dry, hard to pass. Day 4 of LGG & BB12 I noticed stool moisture content increasing a great deal and type1 becoming larger, and easier to pass. Today things are moving with strong urge to go, i had 2 type 1 movements early in the day then afternoon a perfect type4. That's the first type4 in a month, feeling pretty good. Fingers crossed this combination does the trick


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

*Linseed recipe*

1 1/2 - 2 cups whole linseed (golden or dark brown)
1/2 - 1 cup Cereal Option (use the greater amount if using less linseed
1/2 cup rice bran powder (if unavailable use more Cereal option)
3/4 - 1 Cup dried fruit (as per preference; such as raisins)
4 - 6 Tbsp chopped raw nuts (as per preference)
1 - 2 Tbsp spice (optional; one or mixed)
**
2 cups water
**
Milk option for cooking
Topping option

In 1 litre jar combine all dry ingredients. Stir in about half the water; mix; stir in the remainder mix well. Cover; refrigerate.

In the morning place 3 heaped tablespoons or more of soaked mixture in a small saucepan. Add 1/4 cup or more Milk option. Cover; over high heat cook about 1 minute until bubbling briskly. Stir; cover with lid; turn off heat (for creamier texture cook longer over low heat). Let sit undisturbed for 5 minutes or as long as desired. The cereal should have a porridge consistency.

Linseed: if the consistency is not to your liking then use less linseed and more cereal option.

Cereal optionue to the brief cooking time most whole cereals (such as little balls of millet or quinoa) will not cook properly. Use ground cereal (millet, rice, cornmeal) or flaked cereal (rice, buckwheat, amaranth, quinoa). Do not use oats, barley, wheat or rye unless declared fine on your allergy test.

Rice Bran: High in soluble fibre.

Dried Fruit: Figs and prunes are especially mineral, fibre and antixidant rich.

Nuts and Seeds: Good for zinc, calcium, magnesium etc. Use raw, whole or coarsely chopped.

Spices: Ginger (reduces gas, anti-inflammatory), cinnamon. Other options: nutmeg, cloves.

Milk Option: Rice milk, soy milk, almond milk or oat milk (only if fine on allergy test).

Topping: Banana or stewed apple.

*The ingredients I use:*

1 - 1/2 cup whole linseed
1 - 1/2 cup rice flakes (Can get these from Health stores)
1/2 cup rice bran (Health store)
3/4 cup chopped prunes
4 - 6 Tbsp chopped walnuts or mix of walnuts and almonds
Spice - 2 Tbsp cinnamon (add more if desired)
Milk option: Almond milk
Topping: Chopped banana

^
Almond milk is better tasting compared to the other non-dairy alternatives. The cinnamon gives it a nice flavour.

I didn't use the rice bran in the beginning but it does help as a binding agent for more formed stools so I would recommend it.

The cereal lasts 2 - 3 weeks approximately and only takes a few minutes to sort out in the morning. I hope it helps others!


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi! Hope you guys still exist - great talking to people from NZ as we can relate to local products and how much of a bitch it sounds to get symprove.

Im trying out what this guy did at the moment but will move onto symprove if no luck....

Currently on inner health plus , and also the IBS one they do aswell (plantarum 299)

Interested in how pukekonz went with those 2 added strains?

An if symprove helped Jandals?

Thanks guys

http://www.patient.co.uk/forums/discuss/100-working-treatment-for-my-ibs--257543?order=oldest+&page=0#topic-replies


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I've given up on all probiotic products at this point. There is a new independent research study which pitted all the major brands used for IBS against each other to see if any actually make it into the intestines, the study showed only Symprove made it into the intestines and took hold. I'm sure you can find the study on google or symprove site. I think this is why Symprove was so insanely effective for me. At this point I am doing pretty good and just make my own yogurt (I consume 1.5 cups a day), also I recently started making my own Kombucha tea. It was intimidating at first but now I have the hang of it. The kombucha really helps with my slow gut, all it takes is 1 shot glass before breakfast and dinner every day. So, do the Symprove as it is without doubt proven to work, and once you go broke buying Symprove (cry) make yogurt and kombucha. I think one shot of Kombucha has over 5 trillion CFU of probiotics. Oh and I know what this guy is saying about l-glutamine but I can't seem to tolerate it. I've tried several times with a high quality brand and it just doesn't agree with me. Another good way to heal the gut is with home made bone broth, but making it is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ive found that if glutamine isnt pharmaceutical grade it gives me gas and cramps.

ive tried 4 and the 2 that work are pharm grade.

http://www.supplements.co.nz/products/inner-armour-glutamine-500g

http://www.bodybuilding.co.nz/glutamine-nutratech.html

Do you make esi yo or something??

Any more info on this Kmbucha?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

pukekonz said:


> Hi Kathleen,
> 
> I currently take home made 24hr yogurt, and am now 2 weeks into home made milk Kefir. I am building slowly on the Kefir so maybe it will take a while to kick in. The strains in Symprove are: L. rhamnosus, L. plantarum,_ L. acidophilus and E. faecium_
> 
> They are living in a barley extract. One key component is that the solution does not kick off digestion so the Symprove dose makes it all the way down unharmed. It's a good idea though to see if I can find similar strains here in pill form. I am also pretty close to making the leap to a DIY fecal transplant. My 10yr old was breastfed till 4yrs and has perfect digestion and stool quality. It might be worth a try..


If you do a DIY fecal transplant, please post about it here. I tried one a few months back and couldn't hold it in. Not-to-mention it was really gross. But I think it would work if done properly.


----------

